# has Northern Ireland died?



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Where is every one?!!!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Im here


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

im here too


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Ditto. Get a meet organised!!! lol


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

MEET MEET MEET MEET MEET

sounds like were cheering for meatloaf lol. im here btw


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

bonjourno NI'ers


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Got my pc yesterday so dying to try it out at the weekend...hopefully it'll be dry.  

Clarke


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Nothin worse than a new pc and ****ty weather 

dont forget to post the results!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

am goin to jamesons today to see if i can get a lock up so will tell u how i got on l8r!!!


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm always here!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

martyn said:


> I'm always here!


god if your here, im away


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Jmax said:


> god if your here, im away


Cheers m8:lol:

I'll remember that

Thats the last time you get detailing advice on demand via mobile phone:evil:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

lol how childish


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

now now boys! im here too.. not exactly the weather for detailing meets


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

true i normally dont clean the car for the next 5 months...


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Well if thats the case ronnie, you'll be banned from here!!! lol


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

lol 5 months!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea we have a wee runabout focus and it has only been cleaned twice since we got it in 2004 now im driving it till my wifes new jeep arrives i am going 2 have to look after it...

Was told by a guy from PPG that well waxed paint and then leave the dirt build over the winter is better as the salt cannot penitrate if u keep washing and not waxing then problems can arise the only things u should do is keep the weel arches and wheels well celaned.

plus its too cold and my delicate hands get cold LOL only joking...

im a bad boy since joing this site i have seen the error of my ways!!!!!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

lol yea I guess they have a point that the dirt stops it lol. But sure if you wax the car say with collinite 476 (perhaps 2 coats) it'll last u most of the winter as long as you dont use some kinda heavy shampoo that will strip the wax


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

thats true... dam u have uncovered my plan to the a fat arsed lazy git over the christmas period... the truth is i eat too many mince pies and cant bend down to clean the wheels and sills untill i have worked it off whuch is usually march!!!!! lol lol


----------

